# January Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 January 2007)

Welcome to the first competition of 2007, sponsored this month by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX.   StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

As usual we had a few entrants who did not qualify for the competition this month so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck to all!


----------



## canny (2 January 2007)

Life is short and young trader both on NWE.

What a great leaderboard - and I'm on 4 of the top 6!! 

What a year this could be!!


----------



## Nicks (3 January 2007)

indeed, happy with ENR, its looking pretty strong. Plenty of volume.


----------



## x2rider (3 January 2007)

first Time I have enterd and am on NTU which is having another+ 25% day 
 It only has to stay like that for the next 4 weeks   
 Cheers Martin


----------



## MalteseBull (3 January 2007)

go DYL boo yeah


----------



## giss (6 January 2007)

pen please if i qualify m'lord


----------



## son of baglimit (9 January 2007)

gee suddenly im 2nd - wonder why ?

lets watch the fun folks


----------



## son of baglimit (10 January 2007)

1. son of baglimit CEO 0.048 0.080 0.032 66.67 


ITS GOOD TO BE THE KING !!!!

mel brooks - history of the world part 1


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Hi Joe,

Um was curious why does lifeisshort have NWE as their selection as well?

I'm pretty sure I got it first


----------



## Joe Blow (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> Um was curious why does lifeisshort have NWE as their selection as well?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got it first




Sorry YT... this was an error. It has now been rectified.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Hey no problems Joe you do an amazing job of keeping ASF intact,


----------



## Ken (23 January 2007)

cant believe CQT.

unbelievable run.

wish i had bought more at 10 cents! 

52 week low 4 cents.....

amazing


----------



## doctorj (30 January 2007)

I'm finishing quickly!  Watch out


----------



## Ken (31 January 2007)

close call....

cqt dumped today.


5% in it...

first time i have entered...  beginners luck.


----------



## insider (31 January 2007)

Very close, 0.35% difference... MTN plummitted 15 cents today... I've been holding since $1.005... oh yeah


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2007)

Congratulations to Ken who has taken out the January competition with *CQT*, having achieved a return of 56.73% over the course of the month. Well done also to Insider who juuuuust beat doctorj for second place with his pick *MTN*, finishing up the month with a return of 51.35%. doctorj was just behind him with *HAZ* on 51.06%... finishing very strongly indeed. Well done all of you!

Rounding out the top five we have Moses and The Mint Man with their entries *BLG* and *AGM*. They finished up the month with solid returns of 47.37% and 32.67% respectively. Well done!

Could Ken and Insider please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all entrants for the February competition!   

Here are the final results for the January competition:


----------



## constable (31 January 2007)

congradulations ken!


----------



## Ken (1 February 2007)

thanks,

pity was on them in real life.

pm sent.

what did i win? lol


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2007)

Some fraction of a percent.  I demand a recount!!!!!


----------

